# Oil and gas field work



## Philkroff (Feb 14, 2013)

I am a thirty year electric contractor in Arizona. Things are slow here and I would like to relocate to an area where my sons and I will be in demand. I feel the oil and gas fields will be expanding for some time to come and would like to get started in this field. I have some conventional experience with oil rigs but not with PLC or VOM which a rig operator tells me they are now using. I need to continue my education in the area. I am wondering which technology is most in demand and the best courses to get certified in these fields. From what I understand I should study for the manufacturer of the hardware. Who are they using predominately?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

They need construction guys as well. I would say if you have been in this business for 30 plus years and have proof and a license, you should have no trouble finding work up there.

A moderator should move this thread to a more relative sub forum for your question.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

I would check out this site for everything O&G related. It has listing of all major companies in the industry and available jobs, which are plenty.

http://www.rigzone.com/


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Worked a year in ND, oil and gas. Its easy to learn plcs there, simple setups. Marathon uses a lot of relay logic to run their sites. Mainly for alarms. Hardest thing to do there is find a place to stay and stay warm. Each electrical crew gas their PLC guy. Other guys on the crew does the build.


----------



## Philkroff (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I have been licensed contractor and owned my own company here since 1980 and worked on residential, commercial and industrial projects. At the current time I don't have any experience with PLC's but am looking into that now. I have extensive knowledge with generators, motors and control's in factory setting but never worked on a gas or oil rig. I have done lots of work with our local water well drilling company as well as the water company with there pumping stations and storage facilities.

Is there a need for some one with my experience in oil and gas? Would I be given an opportunity to get familiar with how the system works? What kind of money could I expect to make? And finally any companies you might recommend? I am 55 but in good shape, but not 18 any more. I am a good working but spent most of my life in supervisory roles.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Always work in oil and gas. You are a contractor? Hire a guy that knows plcs if you work on them


----------



## Philkroff (Feb 14, 2013)

well I wouldn't be going there to work as a contractor but as an employee at least until I see how things are done. I lost a fortune in this little recession or what ever you want to call it and need to get back on my feet finacially. I'm just trying to figure out the best way to get the best money possible while getting my foot in the door.


----------



## Philkroff (Feb 14, 2013)

What kind of licenses do they require? Here we have a state registrar.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Wrong guy to be asking. Lol


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Peewee0413 said:


> *Hardest thing to do there is find a place to stay and stay warm.*


That needed more emphasis!


----------

